
Facebook Shifts Its Approach to Payments - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/facebook-shifts-its-approach-to-payments/?ref=technology
======
andyjsong
Who came up with the magic percentage of 30% for distribution of apps and
games for FB, iTunes, and Google Play? I feel this is such an arbitrary
percentage, maybe even price fixing.

